# So werden wir Europameister und unser Sturm Problem ist gelöst....



## redbull999 (16 Juni 2008)

*Bitte net ernst nehmen*





*Netzfund*​
Gruß RThomas


----------



## bedman (24 Juni 2008)

Na na na, das ist ja nicht nett!


----------



## hansli (28 Juni 2008)

Solche Witze sind immer toll.


----------

